# EOi with 60 points for 189 visa



## Pinder1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi there 

Need some help please!
I submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189 visa based on 254421 Registered Nurse (Medical Practice).

i submitted EOi on 11th of July and still haven't heard anything. 
any ideas when i'll be getting invitation. Bit worried because i scored 60. 

Thanks


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Pinder1 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Need some help please!
> I submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189 visa based on 254421 Registered Nurse (Medical Practice).
> ...


Last two rounds were only considered with points 70 and above. Don't know about the today's round.

If you did not received invitation by now then mostly this round also for 70 pointers(this can be confirmed once DIBP publish the round results.)

If not Aug then mostly in Sep, I guess.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Pinder1 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Need some help please!
> I submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189 visa based on 254421 Registered Nurse (Medical Practice).
> ...


I think Not before October end ... they are clearing backlog of 75-70 pointers. 

Dnt want to scare you but check out ISCAH Estimates.... 
Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah

I would like to recommend you to increase your points by English test.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> I think Not before October end ... they are clearing backlog of 75-70 pointers.
> 
> Dnt want to scare you but check out ISCAH Estimates....
> Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah
> ...


For 254421 Registered Nurse huge number of invitations are available, I think it is above 16000 and only few got in last two rounds. I assume chances are very high if wait for a month or two.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

rvd said:


> For 254421 Registered Nurse huge number of invitations are available, I think it is above 16000 and only few got in last two rounds. I assume chances are very high if wait for a month or two.


I know ceiling is really high.. but dnt forget the limitation of 1000 invites per round.. Days are dark till they increase invitation quota per round...
Moreover, their is a huge backlog + new applications per round. Most of new applicants are having average score of 65-70. So, it a hard time of 60 pointers(even me) to grab a invitation even in NON PRO-RATA occupation.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> I know ceiling is really high.. but dnt forget the limitation of 1000 invites per round.. Days are dark till they increase invitation quota per round...
> Moreover, their is a huge backlog + new applications per round. Most of new applicants are having average score of 65-70. So, it a hard time of 60 pointers(even me) to grab a invitation even in NON PRO-RATA occupation.


DIBP will start giving invite as earlier; if we are worried about the delay then post invite also nothing is certain as many are waiting for long and grants are very less for 3 or 4 months.

However, trying to get more points through English exam is not a bad idea but it seems difficult for many including me.


----------



## Pinder1 (Aug 9, 2017)

m in australia with family on different visa and never had to do any English test in my life before because did my schooling here but when it comes to applying for pR i had to do pte and only aimed to get 6 each because i was already getting 60 point with work experience so i did some research about applying PR though 189 and thought it might be easy but now not getting invitation even its only 1 month since i submit EOI, m getting bit stressed.
visa expired in april 2018.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Pinder1 said:


> m in australia with family on different visa and never had to do any English test in my life before because did my schooling here but when it comes to applying for pR i had to do pte and only aimed to get 6 each because i was already getting 60 point with work experience so i did some research about applying PR though 189 and thought it might be easy but now not getting invitation even its only 1 month since i submit EOI, m getting bit stressed.
> visa expired in april 2018.


As have done ur schooling from native country, it is very easy for you to score 65+ score in PTE, which will directly increase ur DIBP score by 10. try hard for one month. You won't regret spending money on PTE,


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

pinder1 said:


> m in australia with family on different visa and never had to do any english test in my life before because did my schooling here but when it comes to applying for pr i had to do pte and only aimed to get 6 each because i was already getting 60 point with work experience so i did some research about applying pr though 189 and thought it might be easy but now not getting invitation even its only 1 month since i submit eoi, m getting bit stressed.
> Visa expired in april 2018.


all the best


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Pinder1 said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,
I have even applied on 60 points for Registered Nurse ( Nec) on 14th July and haven't heard anything by now. These 70 and 70+ points from pro rata are taking all the invitations and DIBP is limited to 1000 invitations per round. I think it's our bad luck as we lodged in July as one of my best friend applied on 14th jun( 1 month prior to us) and invited in first round 21st June. We are too unlucky as well as being pissed off between 70 and 70+ pointers of pro rata applicants.

Actually I would like to ask you one thing. After submitting EOi, I didn't receive any confirmation or notification email in my nomination email address however i had received while creating skill select account. Had you received confirmation email after submitting EOI.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi,
> I have even applied on 60 points for Registered Nurse ( Nec) on 14th July and haven't heard anything by now. These 70 and 70+ points from pro rata are taking all the invitations and DIBP is limited to 1000 invitations per round. I think it's our bad luck as we lodged in July as one of my best friend applied on 14th jun( 1 month prior to us) and invited in first round 21st June. We are too unlucky as well as being pissed off between 70 and 70+ pointers of pro rata applicants.
> 
> Actually I would like to ask you one thing. After submitting EOi, I didn't receive any confirmation or notification email in my nomination email address however i had received while creating skill select account. Had you received confirmation email after submitting EOI.
> ...


No Confirmation mail sent after submitting EOI. Once u receive an invitation, u will receive a mail from skill select.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> No Confirmation mail sent after submitting EOI. Once u receive an invitation, u will receive a mail from skill select.




I have heard some people had got confirmation email after submitting EOI from skills select. I don't know what can be the reason behind not getting for us?? I think if they can get then why didn't we get. I am just worried whether that affects anything to our applications or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have heard some people had got confirmation email after submitting EOI from skills select. I don't know what can be the reason behind not getting for us?? I think if they can get then why didn't we get. I am just worried whether that affects anything to our applications or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is not a reason to worry. U can check in skillselect whether u EOI is submitted or pending. Once submitted it will show "SUBMITTED" on right hand corner. I think u shld be worried about Invite instead of this silly reason of not receiving a mail.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> This is not a reason to worry. U can check in skillselect whether u EOI is submitted or pending. Once submitted it will show "SUBMITTED" on right hand corner. I think u shld be worried about Invite instead of this silly reason of not receiving a mail.




I need a small advice from you bro.

After looking this invitations trend, I am much worried about my invitation for Registered Nurse on 60 points as I think I am not gonna get invited within 3,4 months. Should I apply for NSW State sponsorship, by gaining 5 points, on 65 points or just wait for it till I get invited??

Advice me bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinder1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey yeah m on same boat as you !
nope didn't received any email after that. i been checking my email almost every single time.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> I need a small advice from you bro.
> 
> After looking this invitations trend, I am much worried about my invitation for Registered Nurse on 60 points as I think I am not gonna get invited within 3,4 months. Should I apply for NSW State sponsorship, by gaining 5 points, on 65 points or just wait for it till I get invited??
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I suggest to increase ur score and submit another eoi with different states to get an early invite. That's totally ur choice whether to wait or do some efforts for early invite. Don't forget every round thousands of applications are submitted which will overlap ur grant in future. Even immigration rules are very fragile these days, no body can predict what will happen next. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruantran (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey guys, 

Do you know how Immigration response to the change on English requirement of AHPRA? I had OET of B over 2 sittings which was accepted by AHPRA 2 years ago. I have been registered and working in Australia. Can I apply 189 with my OET results or I have to take the test again? I am sick of worried as I already submitted EOI with 65 points with Competent English level, thought that OET is only for occupation, if medical board accepted it, why not Immi. But now getting invited becomes more difficult, I am afraid to miss the chance if Immi doesn't accept my OET result. 
Can someone advice ?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ruantran said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do you know how Immigration response to the change on English requirement of AHPRA? I had OET of B over 2 sittings which was accepted by AHPRA 2 years ago. I have been registered and working in Australia. Can I apply 189 with my OET results or I have to take the test again? I am sick of worried as I already submitted EOI with 65 points with Competent English level, thought that OET is only for occupation, if medical board accepted it, why not Immi. But now getting invited becomes more difficult, I am afraid to miss the chance if Immi doesn't accept my OET result.
> Can someone advice ?


I think dibp accepts oet results as there is oet option in eoi application. But u have to check the validity of oet results whether these are still valid or expired. Dibp also accepts some other tests but research a bit before coming to any conclusion. If u r OET b level, then u shld give PTE a try atleast. May be there will be some chances to increase ur score and u will definitely receive an invite with 70 points without any waiting. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruantran (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank for your reply, 

But my OET result of B level I got from 2 sittings. AHPRA accepted results from 2 sittings since July 2015, that why I was granted registration. I took OET 2 years ago, so it is till valid.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ruantran said:


> Thank for your reply,
> 
> But my OET result of B level I got from 2 sittings. AHPRA accepted results from 2 sittings since July 2015, that why I was granted registration. I took OET 2 years ago, so it is till valid.




Your result is valid for AHPRA. However, it's not valid to Immigration as they need from 1 sitting.

You need to take PTE or oET or IELTS once again and score equivalent marks and update you EOi with latest markings. Otherwise your visa will be rejected in future. Don't forget, 2 sittings are only allowed in AHPRA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi,
> I suggest to increase ur score and submit another eoi with different states to get an early invite. That's totally ur choice whether to wait or do some efforts for early invite. Don't forget every round thousands of applications are submitted which will overlap ur grant in future. Even immigration rules are very fragile these days, no body can predict what will happen next.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




It's very hard and impossible for me to got for PTE 79 so only option left for me is state sponsorship and apply on 65. DIBP haven't started 60 and 65 pointers yet so state sponsorship will be useless at the moment. Have you applied for state sponsorship as well along side with 189 or you created 2 skill select account to submit 189 and 190 differently??
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsering (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey have you received an invite yet. I submitted mine on 29/july/2017 with 60 points and haven't heard anything yet. Stressing me out. Thanks


----------



## suzannafernandes (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi i have submitted my EOI on 30th Aug still waiting for my invitation. .any clue how long I could be waiting 

I am a Registered nurse 
Applied with 60 points.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## FergsAus2018 (Nov 23, 2017)

According to the predictions it will be after June 2018


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Tsering said:


> Hey have you received an invite yet. I submitted mine on 29/july/2017 with 60 points and haven't heard anything yet. Stressing me out. Thanks




I have received non yet. Neither 189 nor 190 for Registered Nurse, though My Doe is of 14th July. You can apply for Victoria Sate sponsorship as recently someone has invited for Registered Nurse with 60 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeyadr (Feb 5, 2013)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi,
> I have even applied on 60 points for Registered Nurse ( Nec) on 14th July and haven't heard anything by now. These 70 and 70+ points from pro rata are taking all the invitations and DIBP is limited to 1000 invitations per round. I think it's our bad luck as we lodged in July as one of my best friend applied on 14th jun( 1 month prior to us) and invited in first round 21st June. We are too unlucky as well as being pissed off between 70 and 70+ pointers of pro rata applicants.
> 
> Actually I would like to ask you one thing. After submitting EOi, I didn't receive any confirmation or notification email in my nomination email address however i had received while creating skill select account. Had you received confirmation email after submitting EOI.
> ...


how to select Registered Nurse NEC ?My department is not in their list. CAn I take Registered Nurse NEC ?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Tsering said:


> Hey have you received an invite yet. I submitted mine on 29/july/2017 with 60 points and haven't heard anything yet. Stressing me out. Thanks




Hi,

Have you received your invitation yet?? Any 189 or 190?? It's so frustrating that NSW is not even giving invitations to 60 points RN Nec.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abeyadr said:


> how to select Registered Nurse NEC ?My department is not in their list. CAn I take Registered Nurse NEC ?




For NEC, no need to select anything. They will tell you on your LOD. Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeyadr (Feb 5, 2013)

Ramramram222 said:


> For NEC, no need to select anything. They will tell you on your LOD. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks. what do you mean by LOD. list of documents?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

LOD means letter of determination. This is just the outcome letter from ANMAC after assessment gets completed , where you can have your nominated Occupation ANZSCO code, reference no. And issue date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeyadr (Feb 5, 2013)

Ramramram222 said:


> LOD means letter of determination. This is just the outcome letter from ANMAC after assessment gets completed , where you can have your nominated Occupation ANZSCO code, reference no. And issue date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello, has anyone Received invitation with 60 points?


----------



## noorudin (Mar 17, 2018)

*Aus PR for 60 points*

I have submitted my EOI in March 2018 for 60 points for 2613 (Software Engineer). Any idea will I get visa for the category 189/190?


----------



## Sofie16067 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi same problem here I submitted EOI both 189 and 190 last August 1 2017, still no ITA and I will be turning 40 this Aug. so sad about the waiting period it would be less 10 points again for me.


----------



## Sofie16067 (Oct 3, 2017)

additiona:l 60 points EOI submitted august 2017


----------

